# New Guy in Town



## sstep5884 (Nov 24, 2009)

My wife and I just moved to Pace from Virginia about a month ago and I'm itching to get back into fishing. I've gone out in the Gulf a couple times but I'm still wanting to get my freshwater rods wet. After reading some of the posts on here I'm not exactly sure how much help I'll find here but I figure I'd at least ask. Where are some decent places to fish around here that are easy to get to? I don't have a boat for rivers or lakes so I'd be doing my fishing from the shore. What's common in the waters around here? I'm sure many people have asked these questions before so I apologize if I'm being redundant. If anybody is looking for a fishing partner, hit me up. I'm down to fish as much as I can.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome to the area. Here is probaly the best website I can think of to help you out. http://www.myfwc.com/RECREATION/FW_forecasts_nwr.htm


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Welcome to Paradise Fl and to this awesome site. I'm sure you will meet many fishing buddies here and gather valuable information these fine folks have to offer.

I don't fresh water fish much but our area offersall types of fishing. There's a catfish pond for a fee if you wanna rack up some tasty filets while enjoying some pole bending action or head out to the P-cola pier for some Bonita action this time of year.

Ck out Becks lake forfresh water shore fishing off hwy 29 North.

Jimmy


----------



## sstep5884 (Nov 24, 2009)

Where's that catfish pond at?


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

www.StevesFarm.net 

Not sure when they are open again but they come highly recomended!



:letsdrink


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

this might help here are a list of some of my favorite public places..


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a boat but I also go wade around blackwater and fish. Never catch any monsers wading whereI go but I catch decent fish. They say there area lot of big catfish in hurricane lake but I never fished there too much. All the rivers hold decent catfish. You can get bass and bream on the beds at any of the lakes around here fishing from the shore. Don't have to be on beds but just an example. Karick Lake, Bear Lake, Hurricane Lake, and a lot of the ponds on Eglin reservation are easy for catching them on beds. I don't know much about the escambia county side of things myself


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

there's a good number of PFF from Pace/Milton. My group typically goes "friday night fishing" it's a tradition usually that every friday night from about 7pm-whenever we go fish from land somewhere....

You should come out with us and see if you have fun.... btw, it's pretty G-rated not much drinking, but ALOT of laughing.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I'm originally from Maryland and have been here for about 18 months. I fish both inshore and fresh water. I prefer Bass fishing, but can't quite get em like I did back at home. I'll keep trying till I get it right. 

NJD:usaflag


----------



## sstep5884 (Nov 24, 2009)

I miss bass fishing. If you're every looking for someone to go with hit me up.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Will do...

NJD:bowdown


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

www.floridasportsman.com/4cast/ph/index.html



Awesome weekly updates every Thursday.


----------

